
One day, a computer will fit on a desk (1974)[video] - EndXA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTdWQAKzESA
======
pinewurst
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datapoint_2200](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datapoint_2200)

A computer fit on a desk in 1970.

